
Why Use Landing Pages? - dcancel
http://www.stayonsearch.com/why-use-landing-pages
======
rflrob
Yeah, but why use landing pages at all? I never understood why some sites have
a page whose sole purpose is to make you click something again. The only worse
thing is a landing page with some sort of flash intro that, only if I'm very,
_very_ lucky, I can skip.

~~~
bokonist
The author is talking about landing pages, you're referring to splash pages.
Landing pages should not require any additional clicks:
[http://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/7177/What-Is-
a-L...](http://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/7177/What-Is-a-Landing-
Page-and-Why-Should-You-Care.aspx)

~~~
joshfinnie
The article is about setting up landing pages for different web campaigns. I
would assume that you would be selling something on these landing pages which
would require additional clicks to get.

I agree with the first original comment, are these the best idea?

------
famousactress
_2\. iFrame version (gets around ASP.net nested issues)_

Just curious. What's this mean?

~~~
andrewcooke
i am not sure the author is very technical. for example, they also say "it’s
typically an better long term idea to setup a dedicated domain or subdomain
for your landing pages" where i think they mean server, or apache virtual
host, or something. if your company is called foo and has a site foo.com it
would be odd to place the landing page on another domain (eg bar.com).

[or i may be misunderstanding, of course]

